# FreeBSD offline installer



## altern (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello,

there is any FreeBSD offline installer or specific FreeBSD distro that allow to install the OS without internet?

Thank you


----------



## leebrown66 (Jul 4, 2019)

The basic install on all media (CD/DVD/Memstick) doesn't require access to the internet in order to install.  Obviously you'll need internet access to download the binaries before burning the appropriate media.

Just be aware that some options will require internet depending on the install media (I think debug kernel, source code triggers that).


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2019)

You are correct that none of the installer requires internet access.
The source and ports tree(compressed) are included in all versions except bootonly.img not sure about mini-memstick.

The only thing that needs internet is a setting at the very last menu. FreeBSD Handbook. (Internet Connection Required)


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2019)

OK just confirmed. The mini-memstick contains no installation medium.
FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img does contain all the installation medium

```
/mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/tests.txz
/mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/src.txz
/mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/lib32.txz
/mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/doc.txz
/mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/kernel.txz
/mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/ports.txz
/mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/base.txz
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2019)

OK so the mini-memstick provides only the installer but no installation medium.
It offers to setup networking to connect for needed media to continue installation.

That is the first time I have ran FreeBSD installer from the mini-memstick. I usually use memstick images.


----------



## altern (Jul 5, 2019)

OK thanks,

and to get a basic WM(window manager) working with a GUI network manager included what are the steps?
this is,
i want to perform an offline install with a basic WM that include a GUI network manager to be able to connect to WIFI without the hassle of doing it by the command line.. eg. use a GUI network manager..

Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2019)

altern said:


> i want to perform an offline install with a basic WM that include a GUI network manager


Offline install is no problem. That is only for base system.
WM and the such are ports or packages and require an internet connection.
There are ways to deal with offline packages but it is advanced user topic.

The FreeBSD installer will setup your Wifi automatically(If supported module), No command line needed.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> The FreeBSD installer will setup your Wifi automatically(If supported module), No command line needed.


This statement was meant for Atheros modules.
If you have non-Atheros module that needs firmware you must load it via a setting in /boot/loader.conf
FreeBSD `bsdinstall` will load the firmware blob for you when installing, but it only adds settings to /etc/rc.conf.
You must manually add the firmware_load setting to /boot/loader.conf

I just recently tried the Intel iwn driver and it is not good. I was seeing instances when it did appear at boot.
I saw another user with the same complaints about iwm Intel driver.

So crux is if you are handy with a screwdriver, do yourself a favor and add a Atheros module.
Everything else wireless is inferior on FreeBSD in my opinion.

What wireless module do you have in your laptop?


----------



## altern (Jul 5, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Offline install is no problem. That is only for base system.
> WM and the such are ports or packages and require an internet connection.
> There are ways to deal with offline packages but it is advanced user topic.
> 
> The FreeBSD installer will setup your Wifi automatically(If supported module), No command line needed.



the installer will setup the modules, what about the connection itself? to connect to a network, its possible to do it via GUI instead command-line?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2019)

Well the installer will setup FreeBSD wifi except the firmware blob. No GUI will get you out of loading blobs needed for wifi.
But to answer your question, yes we have a port -net-mgmt/networkmgr that you can use for GUI network connecting.
You need to be online to install a GUI so its a chicken and egg problem.

Unfortunately it is time to buckle down and learn to deal with the command prompt. Ask questions. We are here to help.
Our simple editor is called `ee` (EasyEditor). You can use this for making configs changes or new config files. Learn it or `vi`.


----------



## leebrown66 (Jul 6, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> OK just confirmed. The mini-memstick contains no installation medium.
> FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img does contain all the installation medium
> 
> ```
> ...


Being pedantic, it's missing the following, any of which if selected will require internet access to download:

```
base-dbg.txz
kernel-dbg.txz
lib32-dbg.txz
```


----------



## Beastie (Jul 6, 2019)

altern said:


> there is any FreeBSD offline installer or specific FreeBSD distro that allow to install the OS without internet?





Phishfry said:


> But to answer your question, yes we have a port -net-mgmt/networkmgr that you can use for GUI network connecting.
> You need to be online to install a GUI so its a chicken and egg problem.




What about the dvd1 media?


			
				https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.2R/announce.html said:
			
		

> This contains everything necessary to install the base FreeBSD operating system, the documentation, debugging distribution sets, and a *small set of pre-built packages aimed at getting a graphical workstation up and running*. It also supports booting into a "livefs" based rescue mode. This should be all you need if you can burn and use DVD-sized media.


I'm not sure it has the minimalist WM you want or things like net-mgmt/networkmgr, but I think it has GNOME and KDE (both may not be included in 12.0R though), which definitely include network managers.
Plus, once you have all the basic dependency packages (which are all contained in dvd1), small packages such as net-mgmt/networkmgr or a standalone WM become really easy to copy from another computer for offline installation.

Theoretically even if you don't have a DVD reader, you may still install from the CD or USB media and use the DVD image to install packages, but that would be making matters overly complicated.


----------



## balanga (Jul 6, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> OK so the mini-memstick provides only the installer but no installation medium.
> It offers to setup networking to connect for needed media to continue installation.



For me this image is ideal since you quickly get to know whether your networking is supported. There is nothing more frustrating than completing an installation only to find that your NIC isn't supported.


----------

